# I went on a date with a girl that I really liked.



## Ulysses101 (Feb 17, 2017)

I thought the date went really well but she saw it differently. Though we both had fun in the end. She said that she didn't want to go on a second date and I may have gotten really emotional for a few days and cried a bit because of how much I liked her. It was wrecking absolute havoc on my course work and I couldn't focus on anything but her. I started losing sleep, not eating correctly, failing a few of my classes, etc. Yesterday I got my **** together and I'm back on top now again and I'm up to date in all my classes and I've been given extra time after explaining my situation in some. But what strikes me as great is that I felt 100% comfortable on the date. I was completely ok with talking to her and I didn't feel like I had to lie about who I am. And coming out of it I'm way more confident in every way pretty much.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Good for you...I'm glad you've grown from the experience. There will always be rejection and you're building better coping skills as you go.

I'm only sorry that crazy rants and trolls get all the attention here and something like this doesn't get much acknowledgement.

I hope things keep going your way.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

That sounds great!

Also, good on you for handling it well. We all stumble sometimes but picking ourselves up again is what matters.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Aw I'm so sorry, but I'm also really happy for you. It's amazing that you bounced back and stayed positive. And a great experience.. it's a win in my opinion. There will be more dates. You'll take that confidence with you.


----------



## cimarron (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear of the roller coaster of emotions but sounds like overall it was a great learning experience...we should all take a page out of your book


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

This is the best take on rejection one could possibly have. Good for you! i'll aspire to this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, at least you got that experience. More to come.


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

Good job, proud of you


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Ulysses101 said:


> I thought the date went really well but she saw it differently. Though we both had fun in the end. She said that she didn't want to go on a second date and I may have gotten really emotional for a few days and cried a bit because of how much I liked her. It was wrecking absolute havoc on my course work and I couldn't focus on anything but her. I started losing sleep, not eating correctly, failing a few of my classes, etc. Yesterday I got my **** together and I'm back on top now again and I'm up to date in all my classes and I've been given extra time after explaining my situation in some. But what strikes me as great is that I felt 100% comfortable on the date. I was completely ok with talking to her and I didn't feel like I had to lie about who I am. And coming out of it I'm way more confident in every way pretty much.


very cool let us know how any future dates go- best of luck! 
How did you get a first date? how did you ask?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good for you! If someone doesnt want you then they're just not for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's good that you recovered, but it shouldn't have taken so much out of you.


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

So glad for you. My crush and I hung out about a week or two ago, and we were supposed to hang out yesterday, but he cancelled last-minute. He deleted his comment on my recent selfie and left me on read when I messaged him "Hi." I don't understand what I did wrong or what's happening, but I can sort of relate to you, because he obviously doesn't want to talk or message anymore.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Congratulations!! That's awesome and a great experience. The best is yet to come.


----------



## Ulysses111 (Oct 6, 2015)

I know I know. I've never felt that way about someone before which is why I developed such strong feeling for her. But truth be told I wasn't ready for dating anyway. I have too many things to worry about as is, I don't have time for a relationship.


----------



## Ulysses111 (Oct 6, 2015)

sometimeslonely said:


> So glad for you. My crush and I hung out about a week or two ago, and we were supposed to hang out yesterday, but he cancelled last-minute. He deleted his comment on my recent selfie and left me on read when I messaged him "Hi." I don't understand what I did wrong or what's happening, but I can sort of relate to you, because he obviously doesn't want to talk or message anymore.


Hey you're 14. Haha. You have plenty of time seriously. You shouldn't even be worrying about dating right now if it's challenging for you. In a year I promise you'll be feeling a lot better and you'll have a better grasp on everything happening around you.

Good luck!


----------



## Ulysses111 (Oct 6, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro, at least you got that experience. More to come.


I understand why people want relationships so bad now. I'm not capable of describing what it feels like, but it's a very unique feeling that can't be replicated.


----------



## Ulysses111 (Oct 6, 2015)

hypestyle said:


> very cool let us know how any future dates go- best of luck!
> How did you get a first date? how did you ask?


It was very elaborate and cute I think. I asked her on a date for Valentine's Day to a movie I heard she wanted to see...

No regrets.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

well done for feeling comfortable on the date, must be a real confidence booster for you, so learn from it for next time but also learn from that initial reaction about crying and falling apart after just one date - just imagine if it was serious relationship that ended.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

You handled the whole situation like a boss. Congratulations mate!


----------



## Ulysses111 (Oct 6, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> well done for feeling comfortable on the date, must be a real confidence booster for you, so learn from it for next time but also learn from that initial reaction about crying and falling apart after just one date - just imagine if it was serious relationship that ended.


Well aware my friend.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You said she rejected you afterwards, do you know why? Did she reject you for something that wasn't out of your control or was it something that could have been fixed? 

Like if she rejects you because she simply wasn't physically attracted to you, then that's out of your control because you can't change your physical appearence or change her preferences. Like if you're short and short men are a deal breaker for her, you can't change that.

Or maybe she rejected you because you were too shy or came off as awkward or didn't know what to say. It's hard to create a spark if you're not a good conversationalist or acting all closed off because you're shy. Or maybe it was just mere incompatibility with one another. Shyness and social awkwardness can be fixed, you can learn to become a better conversationalist. 

The thing with women is that they usually don't tell you why they reject you after a first date, it just happens. And if you're like me, you tend to analyze things and want to know why things didn't work out especially if you really liked the girl and thought you two had similar interests. 

Props to her for telling you she wasn't interested in a second date though. Most women will just flat out ignore you afterwards.


Keep going on dates man, I hope that you find a girlfriend someday. Nobody said that it would be easy.


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Ulysses111 said:


> Hey you're 14. Haha. You have plenty of time seriously. You shouldn't even be worrying about dating right now if it's challenging for you. In a year I promise you'll be feeling a lot better and you'll have a better grasp on everything happening around you.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much, and I have to agree with you. Everyone sucks in my area anyways.


----------

